# Long processing time for visa subclass 188



## Tunglongco

Hi all members!
I’m new joiner to the site, I’d like to say Hello to all member and present my case as below:
I had applied for Australian visa 188 as an investor last year and my application was submitted in 28 June 2017, other documents was updated in 23 October 2017, since then I’ve waited for 8 months till now. 
Could the admin or any member who was experienced in this subclass of Visa (188 business innovation & investment) kindly advise me how long the processing time is in general. I was consulted by immigration lawyer that the processing time is only 6 moths for all of his done cases, but my case is still shown assessment in progress over 8 months . I’m anxious and worried about my case now. Thank you!


----------



## welikeoz

In our case it took almost a full year to hear anything back from the case officer, who asked for some additional documents at that point. From officially lodging the application to getting the visa it took 16 months. I have heard other 188b cases taking roughly the same amount of time.


----------



## Tunglongco

Thank you! I’ve just got the updated information in March 6th from case officer, she requires for additional documents. It’s been more than 8 months since I have my application lodged. Need to reply her and wait to see!


----------



## Arunsi

Hello, I applied 188 business visa and my timeline is 
Eoi rec from Queensland - 30/04/18
Fees paid - 02/05/18
Medicals done - 06/05/18
Documents reached - 14/05/2018

Can i know when did you paid fees and when your documents reached australia so that i can expect my outcome time. 

Thanks and regards
Good luck for Australia.


----------

